# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Χαμένο κινητό

## kiros

Μου έδωσε κάποιος γνωστός ένα IPHONE 5 γιατί δεν μπορούσε να το ανοίξει.
Μετά από αλλαγή μπαταρίας διαπίστωσα ότι είναι κλειδωμένο με το ICLOUD.
όταν συνδεθώ στο ίντερνετ μου βγάζει μύνημα ότι το κινητό αυτό έχει χαθεί.
Πως μπορώ να βρώ σε ποιόν ανήκει για να το δώσω.

----------


## johnpats

Αστο ανοιχτο συνδεδεμενο σε wifi και θα επικοινωνησει αυτος μαζι σου αφου ειναι κλειδωμενο.μην βρεις τον μπελα σου προσεχε μονο και σε κατηγορήσουν για κλοπη...


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## kiros

> Αστο ανοιχτο συνδεδεμενο σε wifi και θα επικοινωνησει αυτος μαζι σου αφου ειναι κλειδωμενο.μην βρεις τον μπελα σου προσεχε μονο και σε κατηγορήσουν για κλοπη...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk



Πως θα επικοινωνήσει;
Αυτό φοβάμαι. 
Αλλιώς θα το πετάξω στην ανακύκλωση.

----------


## johnpats

> Πως θα επικοινωνήσει;
> Αυτό φοβάμαι. 
> Αλλιώς θα το πετάξω στην ανακύκλωση.



Αν το εχει βαλει σε lost mode ο κατοχος θα του δωσει το στιγμα της συσκευης.γνωμη μου ειναι να πς σημερα σε ενα αστυνομικο τμημα να δηλωσεις οτι βρηκες το τηλεφωνο στο δρομο και οτι θα περιμενεις τον κατοχο να επικοινωνηςει μαζι σου να το παραδωσεις .
Μπορεις και με το ιμει να βρεις τον κατοχο αν ειχε αγοραστει με συνδεση.


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## KOKAR

> Μου έδωσε κάποιος γνωστός ένα IPHONE 5 γιατί δεν μπορούσε να το ανοίξει.
> *Μετά από αλλαγή μπαταρίας* διαπίστωσα ότι είναι κλειδωμένο με το ICLOUD.
> όταν συνδεθώ στο ίντερνετ μου βγάζει μύνημα ότι το κινητό αυτό έχει χαθεί.
> Πως μπορώ να βρώ σε ποιόν ανήκει για να το δώσω.



θα μπλεξεις.....

----------


## kiros

> θα μπλεξεις.....



Εγώ γιατί θα μπλέξω;
Ήδη το έχω επιστρέψει στον γνωστό μου.

----------


## johnpats

> Εγώ γιατί θα μπλέξω;
> Ήδη το έχω επιστρέψει στον γνωστό μου.



Το καλύτερο που μπορούσες να κάνεις....


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## kiros

> Το καλύτερο που μπορούσες να κάνεις....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πήρα τηλέφωνο στο αριθμό του κινητού που μου βγάζει όταν συνδεθώ στο ιντερνετ και μου λέει ότι δεν έχει χάσει κανένα κινητό.
Φοβάμαι μήν έχω μπλέξιμο που φάνηκε η IP μου όταν έκανα την σύνδεση.

----------


## johnpats

> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πήρα τηλέφωνο στο αριθμό του κινητού που μου βγάζει όταν συνδεθώ στο ιντερνετ και μου λέει ότι δεν έχει χάσει κανένα κινητό.
> Φοβάμαι μήν έχω μπλέξιμο που φάνηκε η IP μου όταν έκανα την σύνδεση.



Δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πήρα τηλέφωνο στο αριθμό του κινητού που μου βγάζει όταν συνδεθώ στο ιντερνετ και μου λέει ότι δεν έχει χάσει κανένα κινητό.
> Φοβάμαι μήν έχω μπλέξιμο που φάνηκε η IP μου όταν έκανα την σύνδεση.



Και δεν αγχώθηκες καθόλου που είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει στείλει ήδη και φωτογραφίες από την κάμερα με τα πρόσωπά σας;

Πάτε να δηλώσετε ότι το βρήκατε σε κάποιο τμήμα και ας βρει άλλος τον μπελά του...

----------


## johnpats

> Και δεν αγχώθηκες καθόλου που είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει στείλει ήδη και φωτογραφίες από την κάμερα με τα πρόσωπά σας;
> 
> Πάτε να δηλώσετε ότι το βρήκατε σε κάποιο τμήμα και ας βρει άλλος τον μπελά του...



Δεν στελνει φωτογραφιες.
Απλα δηλωνει τοποθεσια του κινητου στον κατοχο του.μετα παει στην αστυνομια αν εχει κανει δηλωση κλοπης και μετα  απο καποιες μερες του στελνουν την ip και μετα αντε απεδειξε οτι δεν εισαι ελεφαντας.
Κυρο δεν ξερω τι δουλεια κανεις,αλλα οταν σου φερνουν πλεον smartphone για επισκευη ,να ελεγχεις αν εχουν κωδικο ασφαλείας γιατι μπορει να μπλεξεις ασχημα....



Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν στελνει φωτογραφιες.
> Απλα δηλωνει τοποθεσια του κινητου στον κατοχο του.μετα παει στην αστυνομια αν εχει κανει δηλωση κλοπης και μετα  απο καποιες μερες του στελνουν την ip και μετα αντε απεδειξε οτι δεν εισαι ελεφαντας.
> Κυρο δεν ξερω τι δουλεια κανεις,αλλα οταν σου φερνουν πλεον smartphone για επισκευη ,να ελεγχεις αν εχουν κωδικο ασφαλείας γιατι μπορει να μπλεξεις ασχημα....



Κακώς που δε στέλνουν!  :Smile: 
Από τι στιγμή που έχει δηλωθεί ως κλεμμένο και ο επίδοξος κλέφτης συνδεθεί στο διαδίκτυο θα επρεπε να του βγάζει και ωραιότατες selfies!

----------


## johnpats

Δεν ξερουμε αν εχει δηλωθει ως κλεμμενο και ελπιζω να μην εχει δηλωθει αλλιως ο κυρος θα την πατησει.αν δεν εχει δηλωθει σημαινει οτι ο κατοχος δεν αχοληθηκε και πολυ οποτε κομπλε.αν το εψαξε λιγο ομως,ας περιμενει επισκεψη αν εδωσε στιγμα...


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## kiros

> Δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk



Όταν το άνοιξα μου εβγαλε την επιλογή για ενεργοποίηση στο icloud. Όταν έκανα σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ μου έβγαλε μύνημα ότι το τηλέφωνο αυτό έχει χαθεί και όποιος το βρει να επικοιμωνήσει στο κινητό 69********. Σε αυτό τον αριθμό πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν χάσει κανένα κινητό.

----------


## johnpats

> Όταν το άνοιξα μου εβγαλε την επιλογή για ενεργοποίηση στο icloud. Όταν έκανα σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ μου έβγαλε μύνημα ότι το τηλέφωνο αυτό έχει χαθεί και όποιος το βρει να επικοιμωνήσει στο κινητό 69********. Σε αυτό τον αριθμό πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν χάσει κανένα κινητό.



Μακάρι να ειχε βαλει λαθος τηλεφωνο....


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## kiros

> Μακάρι να ειχε βαλει λαθος τηλεφωνο....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk



Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να βρώ ποιός είναι.

----------


## johnpats

> Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να βρώ ποιός είναι.



Αν επιθυμεις να βρεις μπορεις.
Στην αρχικη σελιδα πριν την ενεργοποιηση σου λεει καποια αρχικα του email icloud.εχοντας και το ιμει της αυσκευης που γραφεται στο sim reader ,καλεις το 0080044145417 (apple ,μιλανε στα ελληνικα και ειναι δωρεαν απο σταθερο τηλεφωνο ελλάδος),τους δινεις το ιμει και τα αρχικα του icloud email και σου δινουν το υπολοιπο.
Μετα θα στειλεις ενα ωραιο email στον πρωην κατοχο και εισαι κυριος!
Εχει τυχει να πάρουν ακομα και αμοιβή άτομα που το έκαναν έτσι.


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## kiros

Αύριο πρωί θα το πάρω πίσω και θα το πάω στην Αστυνομία.

----------


## KOKAR

> Εγώ γιατί θα μπλέξω;
> Ήδη το έχω επιστρέψει στον γνωστό μου.



θα μπλεξεις γιατι στο εφερε ο γνωστός σου επειδή δεν μπορούσε να το ανοίξει, εσυ άλλαξες μπαταρία με σκοπό να του το δόσεις
απο την στιγμή λοιπον που άλλαξες την μπαταρία σημαίνει οτι ο γνωστός σου δεν ειχε σκοπό να το επιστρέψει 
αλλα το ηθελε να το κρατήσει για πάρτη του η στην τελική να το π[πουλήσει ,και εσυ το γνώριζες αυτο
Κάνεις και εσυ την παπαρια να καλέσεις το νούμερο και ετσι ο μόνος που φαίνεται εισαι εσυ και ΟΧΙ ο γνωστός σου

----------

nestoras (14-02-16)

----------


## johnpats

> Αύριο πρωί θα το πάρω πίσω και θα το πάω στην Αστυνομία.



να πας στην αστυνομια και να δηλωσεις οτι βρηκες το συγκεκριμενο τηλ στο δρομο σε μια χ διευθυνση ασχετη ,μην πεις τιποτε για αλλαγη μπαταριας ,και επισης να πεις οτι επειδη ξερεις απο iphone οτι το αφησες ανοιχτο για να επικοινωνησει ο κατοχος μαζι σου.
επισης υπεγραψε οτι θα το κρατησεις εσυ μεχρι να σε καλεσει ο κατοχος.

----------


## betacord85

μακρια απο μπατσους θα μπλεξεις ασε που θα το καβαντζωσουν για παρτυ τους...κανε την παπια γι αν μην μπλεξεις και εσυ μετα...προσεχε γιατι συναδελφος με ψιρισμενο κινητο εμπλεξε γιατι πανω στην μπαταρια και στα εσωτερικα πλαστικα βρηκαν αποτυπωματα του και τον κατυγορησαν οτι εκεινος το ψυρισε...ειδικα σε I phone παντα με το γαντακι και ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια...καλα και αυτος ο φιλος σου ποιος του το πασαρε???

----------


## picdev

σίγα μην ασχοληθούν με ένα κλεμμένο κινητό επειδή θα το πάει πίσω , δηλαδή θα του κάνει μήνυση ο ιδιοκτήτης ?
καλά κάνει και το δίνει , και εγώ θα το έδινα, μακάρι να το έδιναν ολοι ,
εγώ τον συγχαίρω για τη πράξη του

----------


## xmaze

τί βλακείες γράφεται και τρολαρετε τον άνθρωπο, αν δεν θες να μπλέξεις πάνε δόσ' το στην Αστυνομία και πές οτι το βρήκες, δεν πρόκειται να σε ακουμπήσει κανείς, και ούτε πρόκειται να κάτσουν να ασχοληθούν για το εάν το έκλεψες! 
http://9to5mac.com/2015/03/07/ios-8-...o-their-owner/

----------


## kiros

Παραδόθηκε στην Αστυνομία.

----------

johnpats (15-02-16)

----------


## johnpats

> τί βλακείες γράφεται και τρολαρετε τον άνθρωπο, αν δεν θες να μπλέξεις πάνε δόσ' το στην Αστυνομία και πές οτι το βρήκες, δεν πρόκειται να σε ακουμπήσει κανείς, και ούτε πρόκειται να κάτσουν να ασχοληθούν για το εάν το έκλεψες! 
> http://9to5mac.com/2015/03/07/ios-8-...o-their-owner/



Φιλε μου βλακειες εγω δεν γράφω και μαλλον πρεπει να σου εξηγησει ενας συντονιστής οτι δεν μπορείς να προσβάλλεις αλλα μέλη.
Αν δεν ξερεις καλυτερα ειναι να μην μιλας,και ιδιαιτερα οταν εμπλεκεται στιγμα κλεμμενου-χαμένου κινητού

Κυρο καλα εκανες και το παρεδωσες 


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## betacord85

αγαπητε γιαννη λογικα για μενα ελεγε...απο την στιγμη που παραδοθηκε το κινητο ολα καλα...

----------

johnpats (15-02-16)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Γιάννη  κοίτα  μπας  και  σου  φέρουν  το  δικό  μου  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84528

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> -Γιάννη  κοίτα  μπας  και  σου  φέρουν  το  δικό  μου  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84528



Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία....  :Biggrin:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πριν  ένα  χρόνο  περίπου  ήμουν  στη  παιδική  χαρά  με  τα  μωρά μολις  είχαν '' σκαρίσει''  20  μηνών   ξαφνικά  βλέπω  το  ένα  να  τρέχει  κρατώντας  ένα κινητό  5'' ίσως  και  μεγαλύτερο  huawei  κρατώντας  το  ψηλά  σαν  λάφυρο  ανοιχτό  βέβαια  προς  στιγμή  είπα  να  πάω  στην  αστυνομία  αλλά  λέω μήπως!!  ας  περιμένω  κάποιος  θα  πάρει  τηλ.  πράγματι  μετα  κανα  μισάωρο πήρε  κάποιος  τηλ.  και  μου  είπε  είναι  ο  πεθερός  του  ιδιοκτήτη,  του  έκανα  μερικές  ερωτήσεις  για  εξακρίβωση  μάρκα  περιγραφή  κ.λ.π.  ο  ιδιοκτήτης  λοιπόν  ήταν  ενας  ηλικιωμένος  κύριος  που  είχε  φύγει  πριν  λίγο  απο  τη  παιδική  χαρα  και  φυσικά  τον  είχα  δεί  οπτικά  δώσαμε  ραντεβού  και  ήλθε  το  πήρε,  τυχερός   γιατί  τη  στιγμή  που  το  βρήκε  το  μωρό  έμπαιναν  δύο  νεαροί  στη  παιδική  χαρά  άσχετοι  με  το  χώρο  φάτσες  μάλλον  αλλοδαποί.

----------


## johnpats

> -Γιάννη  κοίτα  μπας  και  σου  φέρουν  το  δικό  μου  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84528



Για το δικο σου Μάκη ,μιλα με την εταιρεία κινητής που είσαι να μπλοκάρουν το ιμέι της συσκευής.πάνω στο κουτί αναγράφεται.
Τουλάχιστον να μην μπορουν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν στην Ελλάδα.


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

[QUOTE=johnpats;751280]Για το δικο σου Μάκη ,μιλα με την εταιρεία κινητής που είσαι να μπλοκάρουν το ιμέι της συσκευής.πάνω στο κουτί αναγράφεται.
Τουλάχιστον να μην μπορουν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν στην Ελλάδα.

-To  μπλόκαρα  την  επομένη  αλλά  σκεπτομαι  ίσως  θα  ήταν  καλλίτερα  να  το  αφήσω  ανοικτο  μπας  και  μπεί  στο  δ/δίκτυο  μέσω  κινητης  και  εντόπιζα  τη  θέση  του  μιας  και  είχα  λογαριασμό  google  το  ''θυματε''  η  γουγλε  αλλά  δεν  το  εντοπίζει  μόνο  τη  τελευταία  φορά  που  'εγινε  σύνδεση  στη  κατοχή  μου  βεβαια.

----------

